# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  базы резерва,хранения, утилизации авиатехники

## 761uap

111111111111111111111111111

----------


## ionas1988

:Smile: Очень интересно,большое спасибо за тему.А 21-х,случайно там не видать?
К сожалению,сам поучаствовать не могу,не с чем.

----------


## ionas1988

Спасибо,за фото! Если будет возможность,МиГи-23 улучшить качество фоток,по-моему они в отличном состоянии(внешне)!
Базы хранения,на вскидку:Степь,Ржев,....есть они и в сети.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

базы были/есть:
714-я БХАТ	Касимово	Ми-8, Ми-24
865-я БРАТ	Протасово (Рязань)	Ми-8, Ми-24
2179-я БРАТ	Бобровка	Су-15, МиГ-23
2227-я БРХВ	Трудовая	
2529-я ЦБРВ	Хабаровск	
2633-я БРХВ	Люберцы	
2881-я БХАТ	Тоцкое-2	Ми-8, Ми-24
3723-я БХАТ	(база хранения резерва самолетов, утилизации авиационной техники и вооружения ВВС ТОФ; в/ч 56015)
3821-я БРХВ	Тосно	
4020-я БРАТ	Липецк	МиГ-23, МиГ-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31
4070-я БРСВ	Овруч	Су-17 (ВВС ВМФ)
4215-я БРАТ	Чебеньки	
4255-я БРАТ	Тамбов	МиГ-23
4884-я БРАТ	Бобровка	МиГ-21, МиГ-23, Су-15
5501-я БРСВ	Остров	Ту-16 (ВВС ВМФ)
6212-я БЛАТ	Энгельс	Ту-22, Ту-95
6221-я БЛАТ	Овруч	МиГ-27
6236-я БЛАТ	Таганрог	
6812-я БРАТ	Талды-Курган	МиГ-27
кроме того - Степь, Белая Церковь, Чаган, Славгород, Ржев и др.

2 761uap
не подскажете как Майкопский УАП получил свое наименование? Был ранее ИАП?
сейчас в Майкопе официально появилась БЛАТ?

----------


## F378

Кызыл-арват ??? миг-31 ???

----------


## AC

> базы были/есть...


Иных уж нет...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> ...
> 4020-я БРАТ	Липецк	МиГ-23, МиГ-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31
> ...



это теперь вроде будет БХАТ... летную эскадрилью на базе резерва расформировывают к декабрю

----------


## Оскар

> базы были/есть:
> 6812-я БРАТ	Талды-Курган	МиГ-27


Талдыкорганская база резерва МиГ-27

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

714-я БХАТ Касимово Ми-8, Ми-24

C 2002года вроде ее больше нет(((((((

----------


## [RUS] MK

> вот еще с того-же аэродрома,некоторые еще летающие.а остальные ждут своей очереди либо как доноры ,либо на разделку


О! А вот и запчасти для продления ресурса до 2020 года!  :Smile: 




> 714-я БХАТ Касимово Ми-8, Ми-24
> 
> C 2002года вроде ее больше нет(((((((


А слухи о переброске эскадрильи Ми-24 так и остались слухами? А то вроде говорили, что ФПС оттуда в любой момент выселят (а может и уже-не помню даже, когда в последний раз прыгали), а с МЧС как-нибудь уживутся.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

А слухи о переброске эскадрильи Ми-24 так и остались слухами?

Жить негде((( шоруху навели, а потом вспомнили, что у летчиков бывают семьи и им надо где-то жить...

----------


## Антоха

> ну чтож пожалуй начну потихоньку.эти самолеты достались 761 уап от 709 уап.по составу приписаны как сверхштатные в 3 аэ.если вопросы возникнут постараюсь ответить.
> всего как видно из фото с воздуха миг-23х 24 ед.из них 18 еще неразукомплектованных!


маловато осталось... помнится раньше их у вас было намного больше :Mad:

----------


## oleg_D

> вот еще глазастые миг-23 и с птичкой борт.


Огромное спасибо!
Очень интересно!!!

Олег.

----------


## Антоха

> вот еще глазастые миг-23 и с птичкой борт.


 а есть возможность полностью отснять камуфляж МиГ-23 с птичкой?

----------


## AC

> ...по ходу это единственные в стране остались на хранении.т.к чето больше незнаю других баз.


А что, в Липецке все уже попилили???...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> А что, в Липецке все уже попилили???...


в Липецке все самолеты уже списаны, разукомплектованы (сняты содержащие драгметаллы блоки, двигатели, частично проводка и т.д.) и подготовлены к разделке

----------


## AC

> в Липецке все самолеты уже списаны, разукомплектованы (сняты содержащие драгметаллы блоки, двигатели, частично проводка и т.д.) и подготовлены к разделке


Спасибо! А МиГ-31 то пока оставят?...  :Confused:

----------


## игорь

МиГ-31 должны были резать в Ржеве -на ремзаводе
и в Котласе

----------


## Антоха

> вот еще тот ,что с птицей на борту(как камуфляж смиму незнаю, самолеты вплотную стоят)


а что стремянки высокой нет поблизости?

----------


## AndyK

Солидарен полностью с Антоном, очень желательно (пока не попилили) отснять на камуфляж самоли и не один борт, а несколько - и боевые, и спарки. Конечно, это труд не малый, но я так понимаю что у Вас доступ к технике имеется и в несколько этапов это вполне возможно сделать. Стремянку наверное можно найти поблизости и тогда верхние поверхности планера, крыльев и ГО можно отснять со "спины" самолей. Желательно списать и заводские номера бортов, обидно будет, если такая инфа будет для истории похерена.

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id210741
https://russianplanes.net/id210742
https://russianplanes.net/id210743

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id210962
https://russianplanes.net/id210963
https://russianplanes.net/id210965

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id211182
https://russianplanes.net/id211183
https://russianplanes.net/id211184
https://russianplanes.net/id211185
https://russianplanes.net/id211203
https://russianplanes.net/id211224
https://russianplanes.net/id211224

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id211255
https://russianplanes.net/id211259
https://russianplanes.net/id211261
https://russianplanes.net/id211262
https://russianplanes.net/id211279

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id211366
https://russianplanes.net/id211369
https://russianplanes.net/id211370
https://russianplanes.net/id211371

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id211472
https://russianplanes.net/id211473

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id211540
https://russianplanes.net/id211541
https://russianplanes.net/id211543
https://russianplanes.net/id211544
https://russianplanes.net/id211547
https://russianplanes.net/id211549

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id211857
https://russianplanes.net/id211858
https://russianplanes.net/id211860
https://russianplanes.net/id211861
https://russianplanes.net/id211862
https://russianplanes.net/id211863
https://russianplanes.net/id211864

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id223779
https://russianplanes.net/id223780
https://russianplanes.net/id223781
https://russianplanes.net/id223782
https://russianplanes.net/id223783
https://russianplanes.net/id223784

----------


## OKA

Заброшенный военный аэродром «Горелово»

Познавательно :

http://www.hiddenside.ru/photos/indu...elovo_2011.htm

Много объектов :

http://www.hiddenside.ru/photos/industrial.htm

----------


## Fencer

Источники
https://russianplanes.net/id225229
https://russianplanes.net/id225230
https://russianplanes.net/id225231
https://russianplanes.net/id225232
https://russianplanes.net/id225234

----------


## FLOGGER

А почему везде только семейство СУ-17-х? Другие не хранятся на БХАТах? И какой вообще смысл в этих "хранениях"?

----------


## AndyK

> А почему везде только семейство СУ-17-х? Другие не хранятся на БХАТах? И какой вообще смысл в этих "хранениях"?


Так их и не хранят уже насколько я понимаю. Потихоньку утилизируют...

----------


## Avia M

> Так их и не хранят уже насколько я понимаю. Потихоньку утилизируют...


Точно так...

----------


## Intruder

МиГ-25пдс база хранения Салка

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id225531
https://russianplanes.net/id225532
https://russianplanes.net/id225533
https://russianplanes.net/id225534
https://russianplanes.net/id225535
https://russianplanes.net/id225536
https://russianplanes.net/id225537
https://russianplanes.net/id225538

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id225546

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker

*Тайная жизнь усталых самолётов на военной авиабазе.*
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/promtur/...10c3259ffe8d5e

----------


## sovietjet

Кубинка???

----------


## AndyK

> Кубинка???


Да, конечно

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки
https://russianplanes.net/id231974
https://russianplanes.net/id231975

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Кладбище самолётов и вертолётов авиабазы  Чита-2  "



Много фото :

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...3ccd?from=feed

Ещё много объектов :

https://zen.yandex.ru/dv_destroy

----------


## Fencer

чебеньки 89. (источник "286 ОВЭ РЭБ в\ч22563" https://ok.ru/group/45805352321253/photos)

----------


## Fencer

Чебеньки (источник https://ok.ru/profile/571517989708/pphotos/877641242444)

----------


## Avia M

Черняховск? 

https://urban3p.ru/object19480/gallery

----------


## Fencer

МиГи 19 апиб- на базе хранения в Чебеньках (Оренбургская область). https://ok.ru/group19gvardeys/photos

----------


## Fencer

База хранения, Чебеньки https://swalker.org/deistvuushie/pag...hraneniya.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/promturi...42496dd1de3a38

----------


## Avia M

> Это же сколько техники было построено в СССР, что есть целые заводы по её утилизации. Уму не постижимо.


У автора сумбур прослеживается... :Smile:

----------

